# Stolen Celery Cola Bottle



## dismithny (Aug 12, 2007)

At the Atlanta Bottle Yesterday a bottle was stolen from a box under my table. It is a label-under-glass fountain syrup bottle approximately 12" tall. The blue label reads [/align] [/align]"Celery=Cola"[/align]"You'll Like It'[/align] [/align]I had the bottle with me to include in my exhibit at the National Bottle Show in Collinsville, IL this week. A report is on file with the Smyrna GA Police.[/align] [/align]If anyone tries to sell the bottle to you please notify me immediately. If you know of another bottle like this one please let me know so I don't cause any problems for someone who legitimately owns another one of these. I have owned the bottle twenty-five years and it is the only one existing as far as I know. I will send a photo when I can get one in hand.[/align] [/align]You can reach me by telephone Toll Free 1-866-840-9355.[/align] [/align]Please pass this on to anyone who may be approached to buy this bottle.[/align] [/align]Thanks for your help.[/align] [/align]Dennis Smith[/align]P O Box 1913[/align]Buffalo, NY 14225[/align]celerycola@yahoo.com[/align][/align]


----------



## digdug (Aug 13, 2007)

Dennis,
 I had a table at the show just down from you. In fact I bought some books from you.  I will certainly keep an eye out for that bottle.
 So sorry to hear about it being stolen.


----------



## dismithny (Aug 13, 2007)

*Stolen Celery Cola Bottle Picture*

Here's a picture of the label under glass of the stolen bottle

 You can reach me by telephone 

 Toll Free 1-866-840-9355. 

 Please pass this on to anyone who may be approached to buy this bottle. 

 Thanks for your help. 

 Dennis Smith
 P O Box 1913
 Buffalo, NY 14225
 celerycola@yahoo.com


----------



## dismithny (Aug 13, 2007)

Here's a picture of the stolen bottle

 You can reach me by telephone 

 Toll Free 1-866-840-9355. 

 Please pass this on to anyone who may be approached to buy this bottle. 

 Thanks for your help. 

 Dennis Smith
 P O Box 1913
 Buffalo, NY 14225
 celerycola@yahoo.com


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 13, 2007)

Dennis 

 I'll post this on the ebay antiques board also if you have no objections?


----------



## capsoda (Aug 13, 2007)

That Sucks big time. I sent emails to a couple of buds who buy and sell.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 13, 2007)

That is a pretty unique bottle, it would be pretty obvious if it shows up on ebay or a bottle show.


----------



## dismithny (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Please forward or post anywhere you think may be appropriate.

 I m travelling on vacation this week but can be reached by phone 

 Toll Free 1-866-840-9355. 


 Dennis Smith 
 P O Box 1913 
 Buffalo, NY 14225 
 celerycola@yahoo.com


----------



## sldavis (Aug 16, 2007)

I asked a religous person one time what is the dirtiest animal on the planet.She replied pigs I said no its humans.Sorry to hear about the bottle.I will also be at the bottle show in Collinsville so just yell if you need backup. Clinton


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 16, 2007)

Damn. I would have liked to have seen that bottle, I talked w/ and bought a bottle from ya.Like I said I'd like to have seen it. There are several ways in my thinking on this. One is who ever took it enjoys it as much as you have and something better [ if possible ] will come along. You will get it back, what's somebody gonna do w/ it, if ya can't show it to someone it's no good. Or who ever took it trips,falls,breaks it, falls on it, cut a major and bleeds to death w/ enough time to ponder how life would have been longer if they had'nt taken that bottle, there's another version where it rolls out from under the seat stuck under the brakes....... your bottle your choice of  come around.


----------



## dismithny (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks to an alert Atlanta collector the bottle stolen at the Atlanta Bottle Show last month was recovered at a local Atlanta flea market. The guy who had the bottle at his booth "had no idea how it ended up in his box." 

 I appreciate all of the concern from friends and fellow collectors. The response I've received since posting this last month reconfirms what I've always believed: the greatest thing about the bottle collecting hobby is the friends I've collected over the years. 

 Dennis Smith
 Buffalo, New York


----------



## bottlenutboy (Sep 8, 2007)

wow.... i didnt realize that would make my heart swell so much... great to hear its back in its hopeful final resting place


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 8, 2007)

Glad to see it was gotten back!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 8, 2007)

Great news!!! Curious though, what was he asking? Was it still in as nice a shape?


----------



## dismithny (Sep 8, 2007)

The bottle was shown to my friend but no price mentioned. My friend recognized the bottle and told the guy he was taking it to return to the rightful owner.  

 Dennis


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 8, 2007)

That's good and no one met a horrible fate.Did the flea market people have a table at the show? Like to your right.


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 8, 2007)

Glad the bottle was found and returned.[/align] [/align]This site contains the history of Celery-Cola and various off-shoots from same...[/align]http://www.southernbottles.com/Pages/Mayfield/Mayfield.html[/align] [/align]Very interesting reading...[][/align]


----------



## capsoda (Sep 9, 2007)

Excellent!!! I am very glad it was recovered. I have no idea how it got into his box either. [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 9, 2007)

All's well that ends well. I am glad you recovered your bottle.


----------



## digdug (Sep 10, 2007)

Dennis-glad to hear the bottle showed up and has been returned!!  Any idea if this man at the flea market had a table at the Smyrna show?


----------



## dismithny (Sep 12, 2007)

It was the same guy set up next to me. He told the police that day he hadn't seen the bottle. 

 Dennis


----------



## sldavis (Sep 13, 2007)

Dennis,Great to hear about your bottle.I liked the way Collinsville gaurded our displays.It made me feel better.Did they arrest the guy and charge him? Clinton


----------



## dismithny (Sep 13, 2007)

The Smyrna, Georgia, police department never returned my call. I presume they will do nothing since I have the bottle back.


----------

